# Recent Change to Occupational Ceilings 2013-14?



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys,
I came across this recent update by SkillSelect.It reads as below.Does anybody know what does it mean?

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst 261111 Category.I am currently based in Queensland and wish to know if this change has any positive affect on my EOI?
I currently cannot apply for VIC SS since they require a job offer from onshore candidates living outside VIC and this is really frustrating and illogical to knwo that an Onshore applicant has got no benefit ( rather this is a negative impact barring onshore applicants to a apply for SS)?
============================

n late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· Electronics Engineers;
· Other Engineering Professionals;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Software and Applications Programmers; and
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.

Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round 

Source of Info:
DIBP Website


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

please give link


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> please give link


Here it is Mr KING 

Looks like surprised how it has escaped your eyes... 

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Please share the link.... I was not able to find it on immi page.



SeekingPR said:


> Guys,
> I came across this recent update by SkillSelect.It reads as below.Does anybody know what does it mean?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst 261111 Category.I am currently based in Queensland and wish to know if this change has any positive affect on my EOI?
> ...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for sharing...


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

chdboy said:


> Please share the link.... I was not able to find it on immi page.


Good Morning Chdboy!Dont want to post verbose threads...see above and you should have an answer mate!


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

SeekingPR said:


> Good Morning Chdboy!Dont want to post verbose threads...see above and you should have an answer mate!


Thank you dear. ! After reading it, I find it positive from two angles:

1. No ceiling for subclass 190... means they can offer as many as they want.
2. Minm 1000 in each occupation. I feel this is also good for occupations where there were limited seats earlier.... there is no limit given for max in this article, but i believe it will be on the same lines as earlier.

Thanks again for sharing the link.


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

strange , today i receive mail from CO that decision on my 190 visa is pending because planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year and i have to wait ...


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

Wasee said:


> strange , today i receive mail from CO that decision on my 190 visa is pending because planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year and i have to wait ...


Which state Did you apply SS for?


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

seekingpr said:


> which state did you apply ss for?



sa ss.


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

Wasee said:


> sa ss.


Nevermind.I am hopeful you will get a permanent entry b'cos the new change is effective 1st march 2014. Cheer up buddy!


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

SeekingPR said:


> Nevermind.I am hopeful you will get a permanent entry b'cos the new change is effective 1st march 2014. Cheer up buddy!


thank you  ,


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

Wasee said:


> thank you  ,


BTW, can you share some info on my case as below?

- I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.I have been living and working in Queensland state on 457 since last 11 months.

- Do i qualify to apply for SA SS?

My occupation code is ICT Business Analyst which on SA CSOL list with "Restrictions Apply"

What does that mean.I tried to read on SA official website but i could not make it whether i qualify to apply for SA SS or not?

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

SeekingPR said:


> BTW, can you share some info on my case as below?
> 
> - I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.I have been living and working in Queensland state on 457 since last 11 months.
> 
> ...


as per my knowledge, ICT Business Analyst, 261111, Special condition apply for SA SS and in that special condition , one can eligible if he/she live on SA or have study from SA.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

SeekingPR said:


> Nevermind.I am hopeful you will get a permanent entry b'cos the new change is effective 1st march 2014. Cheer up buddy!


Dude superlike for the quotation in your signature.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Thank you dear. ! After reading it, I find it positive from two angles:
> 
> 1. No ceiling for subclass 190... means they can offer as many as they want.
> 2. Minm 1000 in each occupation. I feel this is also good for occupations where there were limited seats earlier.... there is no limit given for max in this article, but i believe it will be on the same lines as earlier.
> ...


Hi,

If this is true, this means that the minimum quota for each occupation code will be 1000? I don't know how reliable this link is because the official page has not been updated yet. 
Let's hope this is true.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

v_yadav said:


> Dude superlike for the quotation in your signature.


Thanks Mate!You need something to keep the flame of life burning


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

enida said:


> Hi,
> 
> If this is true, this means that the minimum quota for each occupation code will be 1000? I don't know how reliable this link is because the official page has not been updated yet.
> Let's hope this is true.:fingerscrossed:


I think it should be true as it is updated on Skillselect website and from today it means that the occupational ceilings will not be applied to 190 (State Sponsored) visas! Good Luck all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

You know sending out invites and granting visas are two separate things right?


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

State/Territory nominated visa means only 489 only or it includes 190 too?


----------



## JiffyPB (Mar 3, 2014)

As a Chem Eng with 65pts for a 189 visa, these changes have given me new hope! While I'm still somewhat uncertain with the wording given they will be keeping pro-rata offers for the golden 6, I do hope that the pro-rata offer numbers will change with the increased ceiling. At least, I'm assuming that's what the whole reason for the change is, as otherwise the increase in occupational ceilings to 1000 has no effect on any other visas, since none other are close to their ceilings.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

can somebody please clarify?



dimpy01 said:


> State/Territory nominated visa means only 489 only or it includes 190 too?


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

dimpy01 said:


> can somebody please clarify?


190 too included in that category


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> State/Territory nominated visa means only 489 only or it includes 190 too?


Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) visas include:

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.


----------



## expatinozxx (Mar 6, 2014)

*BA occumpation ceiling*



JiffyPB said:


> As a Chem Eng with 65pts for a 189 visa, these changes have given me new hope! While I'm still somewhat uncertain with the wording given they will be keeping pro-rata offers for the golden 6, I do hope that the pro-rata offer numbers will change with the increased ceiling. At least, I'm assuming that's what the whole reason for the change is, as otherwise the increase in occupational ceilings to 1000 has no effect on any other visas, since none other are close to their ceilings.


Can someone pls clarify what prorata offers means in this case? The occupation ceiling for 261111 ICT Business and System Analysts is 1380 but the results to date is shown as 1400. How can they offer in excess of the occupation ceiling? Super confusing!

Thanks in advance !


----------



## JiffyPB (Mar 3, 2014)

expatinoz said:


> Can someone pls clarify what prorata offers means in this case? The occupation ceiling for 261111 ICT Business and System Analysts is 1380 but the results to date is shown as 1400. How can they offer in excess of the occupation ceiling? Super confusing!
> 
> Thanks in advance !


It's all speculation at the moment, but my assumption is this:

For the 4 engineering disciplines of the golden 6, all of their ceilings are adjusted upwards to 1000. This changes the pro-rata offers per round from 5-10 per occupation, to considerably more (ie 25-50-100, depending on how DIBP chooses to calculate the pro-rata). This would be done to ease the backlog of these occupations, avoiding a flurry of offers in July for only a few industries.

For the other 2 occupations (ICT Business/Sys Analysts and Programmers), they are already over the occupation ceiling of 1000, so there is no change to their offer quota. Because 261111 is already maxed out, I wouldn't expect any change to the pro-rata system there. There doesn't seem to be any help for the backlog for these two occupations.

Again, this is all assumption right now. We'll hopefully have a better picture next week, after invites go out.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

With no upper ceiling limits for 190, I would think the gov would get stricter with people spending at least 2 years in their nominated states. It'd be interesting to see if the states raise their fees.


----------



## thuta (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I have submitted my 189 eoi on 02/09/2013 with 60 pts. Nominated occupation is Developer Programmer. 

I have one confusion about the new announcement. Since they put that pro rata basis in place in September, remaining places for those 6 occupations have been split(50/50) between state nominations and 189 visas. Now they said state nominations are not subject to occupations ceilings. Which means state nominated invitations will not be added to the current occupation ceiling. I am with the impression that since we don't have to share the remaining quota with state nominations, there will be more invitations available per round for 189s. 

What do you think??


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Wasee said:


> 190 too included in that category


Wasee - Good to see you got the visa. You only got the email from CO that 190 visa is limited for this program year. Any other email you received after that from CO before you get grant?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi friends..really confused...need help

my spouse is in her ACS stage 4 now....profession is 261313, software engineer....she would get around 55 points by april end.....60 points by june 15th( will complete another year of exp to get 5 point)...
I am planning to get my ACS done too to make it around 65 by the time(3 months from now on)....so the maximum we would get is 65....
On seeing the skill select, I see the cutoff is 70 for 2613 professions....my doubt is should I waster 500 AUD for my skill select...(has the cutoff risen to 70 last year also and then gone down to 65 and 60).....or should we wait for 190 in next fin. year...what do you guys think is a better option?


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's the evaluation paper mentioned in the announcement.

http://origin.library.constantconta...on+of+Occupational+Ceilings+November+2013.pdf

The rationale behind the 2nd rule seems consistent with our current interpretation of the rule:


> Option 2 – Setting a minimum level for occupational ceilings
> 
> Occupational ceilings are currently set at six per cent of the existing workforce for each occupational group regardless of their individual size. Setting a minimum ceiling of, for example, 1000, 2000 or 5000 places would ensure that smaller occupational groups are not unnecessarily impacted by the ceilings when they are not likely to dominate the overall skilled migration programme.


However it looks like (according to the forum) there hasn't been any change of trend in the 4 occupations. Hope the new ceilings are effective immediately rather than the next year when the occupations could possibly be rubbed off.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

NSW website states 
Skilled Nominated visa – NSW nominations has been closed for 2013/14 Effective 24 December 2013

Now this new update effective 1 March 2014 states State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations



So what is scene like, Is NSW open for state nominations??


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

tushar_bh said:


> NSW website states
> Skilled Nominated visa – NSW nominations has been closed for 2013/14 Effective 24 December 2013
> 
> Now this new update effective 1 March 2014 states State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> ...


NSW is open to 489-visa applications only (e.g. closed for 190-visas).

You should not mix the DIBP quota with NSW quota.
Each state has the right to set their own annual quotas.
The NSW quota was exceeded in December.


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deejay_TNT said:


> NSW is open to 489-visa applications only (e.g. closed for 190-visas).
> 
> You should not mix the DIBP quota with NSW quota.
> Each state has the right to set their own annual quotas.
> The NSW quota was exceeded in December.


Hi, 

DIBP says 190 has no quotas and minimum 1000 invites, but states set their own annual quotas. So does it mean the DIBP notification about quota removal is just recommendation in nature to the states, and states can overrule DIBP and set quotas?

Please clarify. I am applying for 149211 which was in limited category earlier. Thanks.

Regards,
Vasanthraj.C


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Vasanthr880 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP says 190 has no quotas and minimum 1000 invites, but states set their own annual quotas. So does it mean the DIBP notification about quota removal is just recommendation in nature to the states, and states can overrule DIBP and set quotas?
> 
> ...




Vasanth
Can you please share your current stage with timelines maybe I or, a senior expat can help.

- Ashish


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Vasanth
> Can you please share your current stage with timelines maybe I or, a senior expat can help.
> 
> - Ashish


Hi Ashish,

Though I tried to update my signature, Expat forum settings is not allowing me to update the timelines in signature. Strange though.

Anyways, here it is:

VETASSESS - 149211::Applied:06/05/14||Outcome: 08/08/14:ositive||
IELTS:: R:L:W:S:8.5:7.5:7.0:7.5, overall 7.5||EOI & SS Awaiting for slots to open.

Saw in one of your posts that you are abroad, assuming you are in SA now? Any updates on job scenario for 149211? 

Thanks,
Vasanthraj.C


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Vasanth

I think you need to have at least 5 posts in order to upload signature or, send a PM. Not sure though. maybe Shel or, any other mod or, senior expat can validate.

Either you will have to wait till 149211 opens or, get VET done again under 149212 (which is what I do). In this case they will charge $ 500/- & since, the job description is identical so, usually they wont ask you to furnish more docs as they already have the docs with them. 

I am back in Delhi not in SA yet. I have pushed my plans for 6 months at least. Havent applied for Visa yet.

Hope this helps.
Ashish


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ashish,

Me also waiting for opening of 149212 code with positive vat assessment.

When it could be open? Any idea?

Apart from SA ,any other state wants in take under 149212?
Looking forward to your response

Thanks
Mamun


----------

